# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  DIY Colorbond gates

## garfield

G'day all, 
Just wondering if anyone has had a crack at making their own colorbond gates?  
I've been mucking around with a couple of old colorbond fence post that I had sitting around here, and I know that is what they weld to the top and bottom of the square 50x50 RHS, but I keep blowing holes in it! It is painted and a bit dirty, but I did wire-wheel the paint off, but just cannot seem to be able to get a good bead on it. I guess maybe they use a thicker kind of fence post for the gates?  
Anyhow I've looked all over google and cannot find anything at all where someone has made their own and hey they did it.  
Any info much appreciated 
Thanks 
Geoff

----------


## craka

> G'day all, 
> Just wondering if anyone has had a crack at making their own colorbond gates?  
> I've been mucking around with a couple of old colorbond fence post that I had sitting around here, and I know that is what they weld to the top and bottom of the square 50x50 RHS, but I keep blowing holes in it! It is painted and a bit dirty, but I did wire-wheel the paint off, but just cannot seem to be able to get a good bead on it. I guess maybe they use a thicker kind of fence post for the gates?  
> Anyhow I've looked all over google and cannot find anything at all where someone has made their own and hey they did it.  
> Any info much appreciated 
> Thanks 
> Geoff

  Are you trying to weld a RHS frame up or weld colorbond panel to it?  
Not colorbond perse, but about 2year ago, I welded up a frame out of SHS 1.6mm thickness and then tek screw corro sheeet to the frame. 
Not a fan of wire wheels, prefer flap disc to get metal clean.

----------


## garfield

Thanks for the reply 
Well from what I can see is they use 2 vertical RHS for the sides, and 2 pieces of the colorbond post horizontally as the top and bottom, so I guess the top and bottom ends get welded to the RHS uprights.  
As I said though I've struggled to be able to weld the colorbond fence post as I constantly blow holes in it, so just wondering if they use thicker colorbond fence type post for the gates compared to the fence - or I'd it maybe I need a better clean job on the ends I've been welding, or I need some advice on how to set the mig up properly to achieve it.  
Thanks 
--------------------------------------

----------


## craka

> Thanks for the reply 
> Well from what I can see is they use 2 vertical RHS for the sides, and 2 pieces of the colorbond post horizontally as the top and bottom, so I guess the top and bottom ends get welded to the RHS uprights.  
> As I said though I've struggled to be able to weld the colorbond fence post as I constantly blow holes in it, so just wondering if they use thicker colorbond fence type post for the gates compared to the fence - or I'd it maybe I need a better clean job on the ends I've been welding, or I need some advice on how to set the mig up properly to achieve it.  
> Thanks 
> --------------------------------------

  With MIG you need metal pretty clean.  From doing a bit of a google colorbond post generally have a BMT of 0.8  , thus 0.8 mm thick which is pretty thin. 
What setting you need will be dependent on your welder and what settings it has. When you go to weld you will probably want to do it in short pulses, to prevent too much heat and blow outs.
This may help you  Mig Welding Technique for Thin Metal

----------


## garfield

Thanks for your help craka much appreciated mate _--------------------------------------_

----------

